# Sticky  Help with Veterinary Bills!



## Jeanie

This looks like a wonderful program. If you need help, contact one of the organizations listed. There are quite a few!: 

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Wow, what a list! I saved it, because there's a good chance I may need one of them some day. :? 

Thanks, Jeanie!


----------



## tarah44

Thanks for sharing. Luckily I make enough money to save but stuff can happen. Good to know there are options just in case.


----------



## BoBear

Wish I had this list a year ago when I had four ferals innoculated and spayed/castrated!



Jeanie said:


> This looks like a wonderful program. If you need help, contact one of the organizations listed. There are quite a few!:
> 
> NEED HELP PAYING VET BILLS????? | Care2 Share


----------

